# Partagas Serie D #4 - Perfumey/Flowery/Soapy Taste?



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello. I just smoked my first Partagas Serie D #4 (gifted by Work4Play -- thanks again!), and I was really surprised based on what I had read from prior reviews. This cigar had an extremely marked perfumey/flowery/soapy taste.

Don't get me wrong, I understand that everyone's sense of taste is different.

And also don't get me wrong -- I really enjoyed the taste, actually. So much so, that I would consider a box.

But before I plunk down a fair bit of $ on a box, I'm wondering if anyone else has had this profile with this cigar? Don't want to spend on what might have been a fluke . . .


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

cant say that i have, these to me are more spicey, woody and with a little cream.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

At around $70 for a ten count you can't go wrong 

I haven't had for over a year so I'm no help in the flavor profile


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> cant say that i have, these to me are more spicey, woody and with a little cream.


This is pretty much what I get as well.


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not the best in regards to palette and describing flavors but I agree with your description here. It was a pretty outstanding box and wish I had had the self control to put the whole box away to age and mellow cause I'm sure it would have only gotten better.

I've had varying success with the PSDN4 and inconsistencies in quality/construction/flavor. But man, when they are on they are one of my favorites. And a good one with age on it, pure bliss. 

Ah shit... I'm all worked up and now I'm gonna have to go smoke one.


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah it was really, really good



Work4Play said:


> I am not the best in regards to palette and describing flavors but I agree with your description here. It was a pretty outstanding box and wish I had had the self control to put the whole box away to age and mellow cause I'm sure it would have only gotten better.
> 
> I've had varying success with the PSDN4 and inconsistencies in quality/construction/flavor. But man, when they are on they are one of my favorites. And a good one with age on it, pure bliss.
> 
> Ah shit... I'm all worked up and now I'm gonna have to go smoke one.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I have 1 aging I got from a GREAT puffer here on a pass or trade. I am chomping at the bit to set fire to it! Its ready! I'm NOT! LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jp1979 said:


> cant say that i have, these to me are more spicey, woody and with a little cream.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That's odd. Sure it wasn't a rass? Those are the flavors I get from a rass not a psd4. Never have cared all that much for the psd4 because the woodiness and spiciness overpower anything else to my palette.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Whenever I taste a cigar that tastes a little soapy, i let them age for a few months and that tasted usually goes way. I know what you mean by the "soapy" taste.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

neocacher said:


> Whenever I taste a cigar that tastes a little soapy, i let them age for a few months and that tasted usually goes way. I know what you mean by the "soapy" taste.


+1. I've gotten that "soapy" taste before and it goes away with time.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I usually only get that soapy/flowery taste from very fresh San Andres wrapped cigars, I dig it, its a very clean/fresh kinda taste.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Reminds me of the early days of the Liga Pivada FFP. I forget if it was the first or second wave of them, but they tasted very soapy! Went away with a little rest. Your PSD4 might just need a little downtime.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jp1979 said:


> cant say that i have, these to me are more spicey, woody and with a little cream.


Add me to this list.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

agree with the woody pepper on the PSD4

The ERdM CS is a little floral, but in a good way


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting pickups on the taste. For me it's creamy, woody for sure.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> cant say that i have, these to me are more spicey, woody and with a little cream.


Another echo


----------

